# Front case audio major problem!!!



## jkim588 (Jan 7, 2009)

I seem to have ran into a major problem. I just built a computer and I got a Raidmax ATX case (Smilodon) and Everything was running fine. Just installed XP, then graphics card. So as windows was starting up after a restart I put my headphone into the headphone jack and my computer just shut off but my fans are still going. When I unplug the headphone the fans stop and I cant turn on the computer at all. I still see a light by the ram but thats it. I cannot turn on my computer!! 

Does anyone know what happened or how I can fix it? Did I plug in the Front case audio wrong on the mother board?? please help!! thanks!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unplug the A/C Power, then unplug the front panel audio connections, reset the CMOS then see if it will boot.
What are the brands and models of the CPU,Motherboard, Power Supply and Video card?


----------



## jkim588 (Jan 7, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Unplug the A/C Power, then unplug the front panel audio connections, reset the CMOS then see if it will boot.
> What are the brands and models of the CPU,Motherboard, Power Supply and Video card?




i unpluged it and took out the small battery for 30 min then put the battery back in and the same thing...


I have a Intel dg34nb mobo, 9500gt, powersupply came with the case


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DG43NB maybe?
What does the label on the power supply say for the Brand Model watts and Amps on the 12v rails?


----------



## jkim588 (Jan 7, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> DG43NB maybe?
> What does the label on the power supply say for the Brand Model watts and Amps on the 12v rails?


Yeah, sorry its DG43NB.

All I know is the power supply is 500watts and ATX 12v

thank you so much for helping me, I'm really trying to fix this


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First place I would start is by trying a different psu Psu's that come with cases are usually not very good. Do you have another to test with or a digital volt meter?


----------



## jkim588 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, So I took out the graphics card and just had the ram and CPU in and still doesnt turn on so I think it's the powersupply right?? I have an extra power supply but it doesnt have Sata cables but I guess it can still test it.


How can I tell if my mobo or cpu isnt fried?


----------



## jkim588 (Jan 7, 2009)

ok so I took out the powersupply and tested it on another computer and the other computer ran. So I guess this is the worst possible situation!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try doing this > http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------

